

The Religion of Silicon Valley - wslh
http://www.feld.com/archives/2015/04/the-religion-of-silicon-valley.html

======
shopinterest
Agreed & True - and when you lose the faith on the system, its very tough. Its
like being an Atheist living and working at the Vatican...

